
Carole Cadwalladr blasts tech titans at TED: Your technology is “a crime scene” - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90335514/carole-cadwalladr-condemns-facebook-google-twitter-execs-technology-crime-scene-ted-talk
======
cmurf
One reality is companies are amoral, all we require of them is that they
follow laws while pursuing more wealth accumulation for their owners. They are
not obligated to defend democracy. But their very existence does come from
law, without law, they don't exist.

Another reality is that all western democracies, at least ideologically and a
few do so on paper, put democracy before capitalism. In the U.S. the
constitution describes rights and powers of people, states and federal
government, yet it says absolutely nothing about economic system.

Are company's motives in conflict with government and by extension people?
Yes. Is that bad? Nope. The conflict should exist. I think it's worse when
companies and governments get along well, historically they end up conspiring
against the people.

There is such a thing as market failure and governments unquestionably will
legislate alternative outcomes to markets when the market outcome makes enough
people angry. It's just how it works. When there's market and government
exploitation of people, it's a recipe for a bad economy at best and violence
at worst.

------
robk
Why does anyone listen to crazy political idealogues like this?

